# Egnater Rebel 30



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried one of these? Looks like a too good to be true amp  Ok it's not handwired and not made in canada (China) But if it sounds good who cares really?

The head is 800$ can. at moogs and 2x12 combo is 1300$

Here are the specs

* 30-Watt All-Tube1 x 12” Head
* Variable Wattage Control From 1w to 30 w On Each Channel
* Tube Mix Blends 6V6 and EL84 Power Tubes
* Clean Channel: Volume, Bass, Treble
* Overdrive Channel: Volume, Gain, Bass, Middle, Treble
* Tight and Bright Voicing Switches On Each Channel
* Individual Reverb Level for Each Channel with “Spillover”
* Footswitch for Channel Select and Reverb On/Off
* Buffered Effects Loop
* Balanced XLR / ¼” Cabinet Voiced Line / Recording Output
* Speaker Mute Mode for Silent Recording
* 100V / 115V / 230V Voltage Selector
* Heavy Duty Cover Included
* Dimensions: 11" (L) x 17" (W) x 8.5" (H)
* Weight: 23lbs

http://www.moogaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=3126


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Yup*

I played the Rebel at Pinnacle Music in Belleville.I want to say it was about $1100, but my memory on that is ???

Iiw was a great sounding amp. Very easy to get a great sound, and a lot of great sounds. Had I not just bought a YGM-3 reissue I w0uld have put it on my short list.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You probably saw the 1x12 combo Rebel 30, it's 1059$ at Moogs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rebel 30 1x12 under $1000 new here in Edmonton @ Axe, saw it Friday. Didn't try it out as I'm not in the market, but was a little curious.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

FWIW, I have had a Rebel 20 for about 4 months now and really like it. Great tone and handles pedals well.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried the Rebel 30 1x112 today and was impressed. The clean was excellent and the distortion very nice, compared to the Rivera I tried right next to it at The Art Music Store in Newmarket. The Rivera also has a great clean, but as with other Riveras I've tried, the clean is aggressive compared to a Fender. I loved the blended power tube feature, allowing you to go from EL84 to 6L6 with the turn of a knob...a pair of both inside. There's a Celestion inside and it has easy access to preamp tubes at the back, easy to get at pointing straight out at you behind a screwed in grill. The back is closed, which is unusual in a combo. On the downside, it's made in China, which bugs me, and the bass was a bit light. Still a very nice amp. Price was $1179.


----------



## paddleguy (Dec 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I had a not so good experience with the Rebel 30 112 combo. I bought one brand new, out of the box, brought it home, and wound 'er up. Sounded great, I liked the tones I could get out of both channels, and loud! but... when I played certain notes (Low F, G) there were serious vibrations going on in the cabinet, which disappeared when I pressed my thumb down on top of the cabinet. I emailed Egnater and got a quick reply - check the handle caps. They were snug, the handle was tight, so no luck there. I emailed back and got no reply. I returned the amp for another one from the same store. No freq. issues, but on the third day, the channel 1 pot stopped working. Just one volume level (and fairly loud) but the volume control did nothing. I don't think I had even an hour playing time on the amp. I returned the amp and got a full refund, and so the search for a new amp continues.

Great sounding amp, but potential reliability issues have scared me away from it.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ouch, looks like you and Egnator don't get along..

I do like what they have and the Renegade was amazing!
Did also like the Rebel, this new Armegedon looks promising as well....if your into metal that is!

Egnator makes good products, you can't go wrong..


----------

